# most appreciated baby gifts for second baby



## indigosky

For those of you with two, what kinds of baby gifts did you appreciate most with your second babe? Many of the things I typically give as gifts, or loved receiving, aren't as well-suited for second babies.

My friends near and far are about to have an explosion of second babies (it's funny how these things happen in spurts), and I'm realizing I should get ready!


----------



## tracymom1

I really appreciated handmade things or items purchased at a resale shop. With number 2, you become much more practical!! Gift cards seem so impersonal but they can really help - especially if they are for places that 'mainstream' society tends to overlook (online eco-friendly retailers, cloth diaper shops, natural groceries, etc...)

But my very favorite gift was all of the FOOD!!! Lots of people brought us freezer meals and that was by far the most appreciated gift of all. Veggie dishes, casseroles, even frozen pureed fruits sectioned into individual serving sizes for a quick smoothie... all wonderful and needed!!!


----------



## elmh23

FOOD! If it wasn't for my friends feeding my freezer, I'm not sure how well we would have eaten in the weeks following my seconds birth (it was a bit tramatic for everyone involved!) But because of them, we ate nutritional, well balanced meals for a good two months after he was born!


----------



## sewaneecook

I'm another vote for food! Whether that's made by you or gift cards to a favorite restaurant ... both are a great help!


----------



## TiredX2

Something I really appreciated was gifts for DD#1. Little things she could play with while I was nursing.

For second babies I often get matching Hanna Anderson jammies for them and their big sibling.


----------



## indigosky

I do plan to bring a meal for each of the families who live locally. (Our neighborhood coordinate meal lists for families with new babies, so many of us get 3-4 weeks of dinners, each from a different neighbor. Speaking from experience, it was the best baby gift in the world!)

But for friends who are far away, food isn't so practical. But if any of you received gifts of food that worked well from afar, I'd love to hear about then! Much of the food sold mail-order doesn't seem like the right match.


----------



## Heidi74

Hmm...let's see: wool clothes (onesies, leggings, outerwear) since my kids pretty much use them exclusively during the fall and winter, and you can never get enough wool if you live in a cold climate. DVDs and books given as a gift for the baby, but really intended for immediate use by older sibling. Food. Certain baby toys. A lambskin. Accessories for our double stroller. I really appreciated when people took the time to ask what baby clothes we needed, and in what sizes.


----------



## graceomalley

Meals! The people who came over with food were immediately elevated to 'coolest people in the world' on my list.


----------



## kirstenb

I think gift cards were the most helpful. I didn't need a ton, but GC helped with the random things I was missing. If the second baby is born during a different season than the first, some baby clothes would be nice. Same if the second baby is a different gender.


----------



## SunRise

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indigosky* 
For those of you with two, what kinds of baby gifts did you appreciate most with your second babe? Many of the things I typically give as gifts, or loved receiving, aren't as well-suited for second babies.

My friends near and far are about to have an explosion of second babies (it's funny how these things happen in spurts), and I'm realizing I should get ready!

Prepared meals!!!
Flowers
Ginger and molasses cookies (by LIZLOVELY Cookies) - delicious and good for pooping (get the bowels working after delivery) - These would be easy to mail...two big cookies per package
Company - a short social visit.
A baby book (I didnt get one for my 2nd - wish I did because every time I go to buy one it seems wrong...it seems like it should be a gift!)
Picture frames.

A little gift for first born ... if they are older (4+). If they are young I wouldn't worry about that.

I did receive onesies, cute little clothes, lots of socks, knitted sweaters and hats and booties which I totally appreciated too!


----------



## bender

My friend received food from her friends through Safeway.com. The people just logged in, shopped for her, and had it delivered at a time convenient for my friend. It wasn't the same as homemade, but it was a great help.


----------



## honeybunmom

I was just thinking about this a little bit this morning. My most appreciated gift for my son was a cashmere set. Not necessarily practical for everyone to be able to give, but I loved it for him. First of all, it was sized wrong. Much bigger than stated, so, it fit him during the right season (a non-mother gave it to me). He's in cloth diapers, so, I was able to lanolize the footed bottoms and he could use them during the day. We live in Chicago, so, having footed bottoms was great. Plus, the sweater added a great, warm extra layer under his coat. It was not bulky at all. And, of course, the matching hat was perfect for our winter weather. And, again, since it was not at all bulky, it could fit under his hood. Cashmere is light weight, but toasty warm. Always makes mama feel good to know her baby is warm in frigid weather.

My co-workers gave me a gift card and one of the items I purchased with it was a lambskin. Love it! I also purchased enough craft supplies to keep dd busy during the summer when I would be home with her while on maternity leave. We're still using some of those items.

Lastly, hand-me-downs have been the best. A parent from my daughter's school gave us some of her son's clothing. And, fortunately, I have a nephew and we're getting some of his clothes. And my niece got a TON of my daughter's clothing. That worked out, having opposite gendered kids for each of our pregnancies.


----------



## Boot

I would have liked a couple of new towels and some new washcloths as the old ones were really ratty. Also, diaper service contribution, weleda baby products and pampering bath products for me were very welcome.

Food is great too but avoid lasagna. We got 4!


----------



## ellairiesmom

food is great. such a relief to know dh & dd1 had food when i had been up all night those 1st couple weeks & couldn't even imagine trying to cook.

little things for dd1 turned out to be the best gift ever. one of my best friends came with a few inexpensive but great items that dd1 adores. i was so happy that someone made her feel special too & i will now always do the same for my friends.

we also got some gift cards in the mail & they have been really helpful.


----------



## staceychev

I agree with food and gift cards. I also was really happy to get a fresh, new, cute diaper bag from my MIL and SIL, and some new cute clothes. Although I don't necessarily need much in terms of clothes, it's nice to have a treat for this little one. And gifts for my older daughter have been a BIG plus. She's not envious of the baby per se, but is very much so of the gifts baby gets!


----------



## Paola80

There is many thing that you can buy for a newborn baby, but for second is interesting i mainly recommend some of Lovevery accesories, kits. Here is link for video for different options you may consider https://go.rancah.com/PT2p i really like her and stick with her for a while.


----------



## PollyAnna.Simmons

I love items that wont take up too much space in the baby bag. I would opt for silicone baby bibs  Easy to clean and they come in so many different designs


----------



## marclinome

indigosky said:


> For those of you with two, what kinds of baby gifts did you appreciate most with your second babe? Many of the things I typically give as gifts, or loved receiving, aren't as well-suited for second babies.
> Nox Vidmate VLC
> My friends near and far are about to have an explosion of second babies (it's funny how these things happen in spurts), and I'm realizing I should get ready!


Whether that's made by you or gift cards to a favorite restaurant ... both are a great help!


----------

